# went hunting



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

went hunting did not have much luck but i did have fun catching this neat snake let me know what you think. http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/dgaf333s/my%20pics/?action=view&current=CIMG1523.jpg[/img] hope this works for you guys.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Arrggghh.!!!








I'm the one person in the civilized world that is not on facebook...it won't let me view your content unless I sign up


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Arrggghh.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will post the pic sorry


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not on facebook either, dont like it..


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Please add me to your list of people who will not join Facebook. So far the company is really good.

Al


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Facebook?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Cool~!!! I'm not the only one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Paint my portrait with anti-facebook as well.

Cheers ............. Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Me neither, no face book! -- Tex


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

i think i fixed it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgaf said:


> i think i fixed it.


I love snakes. What sort is it?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

it a gopher snake.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love snakes ... I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I love snakes ... I'm not on Facebook.


 i fixed it


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Not me, enough people sticking thier noses in our business as it is.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I won't go near "Face Snot" thank you. Flatband


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Me neither, no face book! -- Tex


Ha ha....I guess that I really do have more in common with you guys than just slingshots!!!


----------

